# sm64pc



## frakswe (May 28, 2020)

sm64pc github





mario 64 running natively on freebsd, who would've thunk it.


----------



## Menelkir (May 28, 2020)

I think this could escalate, for example, I wouldn't mind playing Ocarina of Time or Bad Fur Day nativelly.


----------



## sand_man (May 29, 2020)

Menelkir said:


> I think this could escalate, for example, I wouldn't mind playing Ocarina of Time or Bad Fur Day nativelly.


I think this was only possible because one of the SM64 versions released accidentally had debugging symbols enabled. Even with that it took many years to get to the point that it's at so I wouldn't hold your breath for any other native "ports".


----------



## SrWither (Feb 22, 2021)

what dependencies and commands did you use to compile?


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (May 27, 2021)

How'd you get it working? I had a lot of errors while compiling and one would eventually cause it to stop, but I also tried to do everything according to the Linux instructions (with our equivalents of course).


----------



## SrWither (Jul 27, 2021)

hunter0one said:


> How'd you get it working? I had a lot of errors while compiling and one would eventually cause it to stop, but I also tried to do everything according to the Linux instructions (with our equivalents of course).


here I have a repository where I slightly modified some files and managed to get it working: https://github.com/SrWither/sm64bsd


----------

